

Ask HN: Startup School Videos? - wavesounds

Was the web cast recorded and if so has it or will it be posted somewhere? I missed parts of it.<p>Thanks!
======
sfrechtling
They seem to put it up after the event on the startup school website -
[http://startupschool.org/2012/](http://startupschool.org/2012/).

The only one I found (a cam) is of the CodeCombat guys at office hours -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ABuvR...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ABuvRv4Vv3s)

